# Fees and incentives for new customer.



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

I was looking at the new HD TiVo on the D* website yesterday. I noticed a couple of things....wanted to run them by some D* experts here.

You seem to be able to get the HD TiVo for free, then they charge for every other box, other than the SD only box. I was looking at getting an HD box for the bedroom....but the want $100 for it. If you start with the D* HD-DVR, you can get it AND the 2nd HD box for free. Seems a little crappy.

I noticed the "advanced receiver fee" of 20 dollars. The give a $10 discount for 24 months. Then add $5 TiVo fee.....so TiVo cost is 15 per month. If I went with 2 TiVo boxes (since I would have to pay 100 just for non-DVR but HD box, might as well spring another $100 for TiVo) should the fees increase to 20, 25, or 30 for "advanced receiver fees" or would they stay the same $15 with just an "additional receiver fee"?

Trying to do this on the website, but it is so very slow right now and keeps bugging out on me.

Thanks for any info guys.


----------



## luckyyear2009 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dirk: I believe you pay the fee once, no matter how many TiVos you have in your house.

I am not too happy about this:

Is there a service fee associated with the TiVo® HD DVR from DIRECTV?
Yes. The TiVo HD DVR requires TiVo service, currently $5 per month, in addition to an Advanced Receiver Service fee of $20/month.

I am currently paying $7 for my HR10-250 and have been eagerly awaiting this model.

But $25 per MONTH service fee? omg.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

"Advanced Receiver Service Fee"? I've never heard of that and DirecTV didn't quote anything like that to me, but I see that in their FAQ. Strange.

What I do see is the $10 HD fee, which is described as "Advanced Receiver HD Charge" (waived if you have auto-pay) and the $7 "Advanced Receiver DVR Charge. I have no clue what this $20 is for.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

It still shows up in my cart, as a $20 line item:

Advanced Receiver Service: This service unleashes the full power of you Advanced Receiver, including HD, DVR, the ability to record and watch your favorite shows in any room, instant access to over 7,000 shows and movies and no extra charge, and more.

Next line item is $10 discount for 24 months:

You get a $10 discount because HD is included as part of our current offer. Requires enrollment in Auto Bill Pay.

Number games like this gripe me for some reason.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

dirk1843 said:


> It still shows up in my cart, as a $20 line item:
> 
> Advanced Receiver Service: This service unleashes the full power of you Advanced Receiver, including HD, DVR, the ability to record and watch your favorite shows in any room, instant access to over 7,000 shows and movies and no extra charge, and more.


I thought many of these "Advanced Receiver Service" features weren't supported on the new DirecTivo HD receiver  - I'd object to that!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I suggest calling and asking. It didn't show up that way for me.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

So, what are the fees for TiVo supposed to be? 

-5 to TiVo
-10 for DVR?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

$5 for TiVo, per TiVo
$6 per additional receiver of any kind after the first
$7 for DVR service - once per account
$10 for HD service, waived if you have auto-pay

If you are replacing an existing DVR with a THR22, the only change would be the $5 TiVo fee.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

stevel said:


> "Advanced Receiver Service Fee"? I've never heard of that and DirecTV didn't quote anything like that to me, but I see that in their FAQ. Strange.
> 
> What I do see is the $10 HD fee, which is described as "Advanced Receiver HD Charge" (waived if you have auto-pay) and the $7 "Advanced Receiver DVR Charge. I have no clue what this $20 is for.


DVR Service 
(Effective Feb 9, 2012, the name changes from "DVR Service" to "Advanced Receiver-DVR." See Advanced Receiver Services (ARS), below, for more if needed.) 
$7 $8

Advanced Receiver Services (ARS)

Applys only to accounts created prior to Feb 9th 2012
Service name prior to Feb 9, 2012 Service name on/after Feb 9, 2012

DVR Service Advanced Receiver-DVR (ARS-DVR)
$8/month
Account handling remains unchanged.

HD Access Advanced Receiver-HD (ARS-HD)
$10/month
Account handling remains unchanged.

Whole-Home DVR Service Whole-Home DVR Service
$3/month
The service name and account handling remains unchanged

Applys only to accounts created on/after to Feb 9th 2012

Service name prior to Feb 9, 2012 Service name on/after Feb 9, 2012 
DVR Service Advanced Receiver-DVR (ARS-DVR)
$8/month
Note:Accounts with HD-DVR, Home Media Center (HMC), or TiVo HD-DVR receivers get the combined "Advanced Receiver (ARS)" service, below.
Accounts with standard definition DVR (only) and HD (only) receivers get billed separately for each service, ARS-DVR ($8) and ARS-HD ($10).

HD Access Advanced Receiver-HD (ARS-HD)
$10/month
Note:Accounts with HD-DVR, Home Media Center (HMC), or TiVo HD-DVR receivers get the combined "Advanced Receiver (ARS)" service, below.
Accounts with standard definition DVR (only) and HD (only) receivers get billed separately for each service, ARS-DVR ($8) and ARS-HD ($10).

Each service was billed separately:


----------

